# [SOLVED] Toshiba laptop display problem



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know much about Win8 finally figured out how to boot to safe mode. The issues: 
The Toshiba splash screen and the Win8 pre login(?) screen display fine.
The display is black after signing in, possibly audio not right too. 
May have happened after or during a Win update; its a coworkers pc. ctrl+alt+del will open task manager and new task allows some activity like opening notepad and control panel. 
None of the Win shortcut keys work and launching explorer via task manager gives an error.
Device manager shows an Unknown monitor and it is listed as Other non-pnp in display settings.

What I've tried:
Rebooting into safe mode seems to work like it should
Created a new admin user - same problems
Tried to update monitor driver and it says proper driver already loaded.
Tried to restore from last restore point (win update on 8/12 I think) and it errors out at the end saying to run chkdsk /r on hard drive.
Run scandisk and it says errors found, please fix.
Can't figure out how to retry Windows update from Safe Mode.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*

As suggested, try running the command:
chkdsk c: /r​


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*



SpywareDr said:


> As suggested, try running the command:
> chkdsk c: /r​


from safe mode command prompt it asked to schedule at next restart. 
been stuck at 27% for a half hour or more.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*

Yes, it can take a while, even overnight in some cases. Exactly how long depends on the size of the hard drive, the speed of the computer and the amount of damage that needs to be repaired.


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*



SpywareDr said:


> Yes, it can take a while, even overnight in some cases. Exactly how long depends on the size of the hard drive, the speed of the computer and the amount of damage that needs to be repaired.


says its 100% complete scanning and repairing but staying on that screen. does it restart on its own (keep waiting) or do I restart it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*

Mine automatically start Windows back up.


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*

I'm going to wait it out until tomorrow. Been doing some reading. Seems like the 27% hang is somewhat common. Solved Stuck scanning/ repairing C drive (chkdsk) - Page 2


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*

still have spinning ring and 100% complete after 20+hrs. not the fastest or slowest processor (2GHz range) and a 500-600G HD with barely any stuff installed.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*

Good grief. If it was mine, I'd shut it down, wait a few moments and then power it back up. But, that's based on the fact that I keep everything backed up.

Even if you don't though, what else could you possibly do? Since it can't be used in its current state the only option I know of is to cross your fingers and reboot.


----------



## herpfan (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*

Good news, closing thread in a bit. Going to put it online and make sure Win Update is good. 
Powered off the stalled chkdsk and rebooted. same issues although the chkdsk status briefly showed before regular login - still no display. 
Instead of going into Safe Mode and trying to figure stuff out, I chose "Refresh My PC". Took a few minutes but display is restored. Then logged into owners acccount and it automatically refreshed too and appears normal. She may have lost some Toolbars and Couponing stuff bit said nothing critical on the laptop. Thanks for the help


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Toshiba laptop display problem*

Great to hear the problem's been resolved. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> She may have lost some Toolbars and Couponing stuff


 these "Free" programs come bundled with spyware/malware. So tell the user to be careful when downloading this stuff. 
If the computer is still slow. Download ADWCleaner this will remove all unwanted toolbars and redirects.


----------

